# Octalink: V1 and V2 SNAFU



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bought a used franken 'cross bike. Stripped it to rebuild and saw that the Dura Ace 7700 crank (v1 octalink) was placed on an XT bottom bracket (V2 octalink). I know the crank is now hosed to use on V1 BBs, but any idea whether it's a bad idea to keep riding the crank on the v2 BB? I'm guessing the splines were deformed to match the V2 splines. The lockup on the BB was solid when I pulled it off and the previous owner said he never had any problems with the cranks.

by the way, he said his "bike guru" as his LBS built up the bike. another reason to wrench at home.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

Go half way down the page here: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_u-v.html
and you'll see the differences. It looks like you can get away with using a V1 crank on a V2 bottom bracket. Although I'd wonder if the crank arms could move inward on the spindle. If it works, I'd probably keep using it.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Nope, the cranks are hosed*



2wheel-lee said:


> Go half way down the page here: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_u-v.html
> and you'll see the differences. It looks like you can get away with using a V1 crank on a V2 bottom bracket. Although I'd wonder if the crank arms could move inward on the spindle. If it works, I'd probably keep using it.


It's difficult to see in the photos on Sheldon Brown's site, but the splines on the V2 design are not only longer, but they are wider as well. Forcing a V1 crank on a V2 bottom bracket will deform the slots that the splines fit into.

My recommendation is that you should examine the cranks carefelly, and if there are no signs of any cracks forming around the splined hole, then just continue using the cranks on a V2 BB.


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

if you look on another page at Sheldon's site, it has specs for V1 and V2 and the V2 splines are, as Mark noted, wider. i'm ok with not being able to use the cranks on V1, just a little irritated at the bike shop "wrench" who made such a sloppy error.

I'll use the cranks until they break, but it's a shame to ruin a nice crankset like that.


----------

